# HAF is in , wOOt !!!!!!!!



## wolf2009 (Oct 14, 2008)

UPS Guy just brought in the HAF, can't wait to go home and try it out. Too bad I got a night class today, so that will have to wait till tomm. 


But hey, maybe the excitement will overcome me and I will be awake all night 

Some pics of the loot 












Only thing that worries me that this thing is going to be  HDF  ( High Dust Flow )   as it doesn't have filters for the fans. Have to find them from somewhere

Advantages and Disadvantages to having a case like this 

A's : Awesome airflow, so roomy, can connect many hard drives and not worry about graphic card lengths. 

D's : My work increased 2 fold, Have to clean the case every weekend as well as vacuum the house to prevent dust from settling , that part sucks :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice!  Bah!  Forget about dust filters!  Just buy a can of compressed air and give it a good blowing once a week.


----------



## malware (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats, I'm also planning on changing my COSMOS RC-100 with a HAF in the following days.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 14, 2008)

Your gonna love this case. I love my HAF. 

erocker's right some compressed cleans it out nicely.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 14, 2008)

once the dust gets in , its pretty hard to take out, especially from those fine fins of CPU heatsink


----------



## zithe (Oct 14, 2008)

Just hold the fan from spinning while you do it. My friend just let it spin once and then he turned it on. 

The thing went "BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRKRKRKKRRR" and started spinning correctly.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah sometimes the compressed air wont get everything out but I have access to an industrial air compressor.... dust has no chance when on of those gets brought into the situation.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 14, 2008)

Man, I love my HAF. got it a week ago. So roomy. It's getting watercooled this weekend. I love the motherboard cut out for the cpu cooler. Best part is, I paid $110 shipped for it!


----------



## zithe (Oct 14, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah sometimes the compressed air wont get everything out but I have access to an industrial air compressor.... dust has no chance when on of those gets brought into the situation.



You're going to blow the blades off of the fan...

Sometime make a video of you spinning a PC fan with an air compressor. XD


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 14, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> once the dust gets in , its pretty hard to take out, especially from those fine fins of CPU heatsink



Not only a weeks worth though, and I'm not noticing too much dust yet, and it's been going for a week.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 14, 2008)

zithe said:


> You're going to blow the blades off of the fan...
> 
> Sometime make a video of you spinning a PC fan with an air compressor. XD



The fans can take it lol. The noise they make is hilarious. I'll clean the fins of the HAF fans by hand since they are kinda rare everything else thats not bolted down is going for a ride.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 14, 2008)

Advantages and Disadvantages to having a case like this 

A's : Awesome airflow, so roomy, can connect many hard drives and not worry about graphic card lengths. 

D's : My work increased 2 fold, Have to clean the case every weekend as well as vacuum the house to prevent dust from settling , that part sucks :shadedshu


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah man, when you have pics taken of everything make sure that you post them!


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> The fans can take it lol. The noise they make is hilarious. I'll clean the fins of the HAF fans by hand since they are kinda rare everything else thats not bolted down is going for a ride.



Agreed.  I use 120 psi out of the air compressor at my shop.  Done so for years.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah 120psi should do the trick. 

Wolf, I really dont think you'll need to dust thing once a week unless you have 4 cats, 3 dogs, carpet, and you babysit bigfoot's children.


----------



## zithe (Oct 14, 2008)

When the can of air is gone, I like to turn it upside down and freeze the crap out of random things in the driveway. Yes. I know I shouldn't and that this is random.

Nice case. Have fun with it. <--- YOU CAN'T YELL AT ME NOW MWAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 14, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Wolf, I really dont think you'll need to dust thing once a week unless you have 4 cats, 3 dogs, carpet, and you babysit bigfoot's children.



haha, i only have a carpet of those things and an apartment which will remain closed for the winter, still I don't know if any dust will invade my territory .


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 14, 2008)

Can you put the case on your desk?.... or better yet find a nice 1-2 foot tall table to put beside the desk just to keep the case off the floor. That should help a bunch.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 14, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Can you put the case on your desk?.... or better yet find a nice 1-2 foot tall table to put beside the desk just to keep the case off the floor. That should help a bunch.



does that help ? never thought so


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 14, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> does that help ? never thought so



I have to say not really.....My 900 sits on my desktop and those fans are just like running a vaccuume full time....they will collect anything within like 10foot of the case....lol


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 15, 2008)

Can antone tell how the top exhaust fan comes off? I thought it was a hex bolt, but none of my hex keys fit. WTF?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 15, 2008)

#3 on my ParkTool allen key set works.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 18, 2008)

Finally moved everything to HAF today. 

Had a little bit of scare when plugged the 24-pin connector into mobo, and the mobo led's and CPU heatsink fan came on for a while. 

I'm amazed how quiet the fans are, I can hear Nirvana fan, but not the case fans. 

I dislike PSU fan towards the ground, its acting like a vacuum cleaner. 



Planning on painting it all glossy black someday from inside and back


----------



## AsRock (Oct 18, 2008)

You could use some thing like 4 pop sticks on either side of the fan and use some thing sutable for filtering.

all you do is stick the material to the pop stick and make screw holes in them so they screw on either side of the fan.  Well thats a fair cheap way to do it.


Then it just a case of un screwing the pop sticks cleaning and putting back on lol.

Maybe pantyhose\Stockings ?


Hope ya both enjoy your case .


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 19, 2008)

what's a pop stick ?


----------



## Guru Janitor (Oct 19, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> what's a pop stick ?



A Popsicle stick.  like what you get in icecream bars.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 19, 2008)

I think he means popsicle stick.

EDIT:
Ninja'd!


----------



## Damian^ (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome case! 
What do you think would provide better airflow though? 
The coolermaster cosmos? Coolermaster Stacker 830/2
or the HAF?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 19, 2008)

ooooo never seen that case before


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 20, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> Awesome case!
> What do you think would provide better airflow though?
> The coolermaster cosmos? Coolermaster Stacker 830/2
> or the HAF?



I've got a cosmos and feck all air gets in.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 20, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> what's a pop stick ?





Guru Janitor said:


> A Popsicle stick.  like what you get in icecream bars.



Yeah lol.

Another way is use a old fan and remove the centre part but that take more space.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> Nice!  Bah!  Forget about dust filters!  Just buy a can of compressed air and give it a good blowing once a week.



 I've given up on that with my Stacker, was going through too many cans and not getting all the dust out - instead I just fire up the air compressor out in the garage now 



otherwise - that's a nice looking case, man.  CM has great case airflow as well, meaning your rig will be a more efficient space heater!  Winter is coming up quick, now!


----------

